# holy crap!!!....4.1lbs of pins...



## linden940 (Aug 8, 2010)

lol wish they where mine.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/scrap-gold-computer-pins-4-1-pounds_W0QQitemZ110570251903QQcategoryZ0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m506QQ_trkparmsZalgo=NGRI&its=I%2BC&itu=UA&otn=20&pmod=320571539407&ps=63&clkid=6542910933335380904#ht_500wt_989

dont that look pretty?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2010)

Well,
we will see how much they go for, 0 bids right now, me thinks 325 starting price will scare a lot away.

jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 8, 2010)

$79.23 a pound!

I'd like to see that!


----------



## dtectr (Aug 8, 2010)

This i have saved from one of steve's earlier posts; don't remember which thread ...
REPEAT: I didn't come up with it - i just saved it in my "Metals & Such" folder:

YIELDS FROM PINS

I just plucked the pins out of 4 headers here are the results: 


Total Weight 16 Grams 

Pin Weight: 5.5 Grams 

Plastic Weight: 10.5 grams 

From this we have 5.5/16= .344 

5# x .344 = 1.72 pounds of pins from 5# of headers. 

Average yield per pound 100% plated= 2 gms. 

Average yield per pound 75% plated= .75 X 2 = 1.5 gms 

The gold yield estimate is : 

1.72 pounds X 1.5 gm/pound avg estimate = 2.58 gms ESTIMATED YIELD for 5# of headers 


I hope this helps, 

Steve"

1.5-2 gms/# of pins 
Let's say gold is ($1200/oz)/31.1 grams/ oz. T = $38.58/gram or 6.15-8 grams/4.1# pins= $237.27 - 308.64 @ 100% of spot. 
is my math right?


----------

